# Instrumentation.



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Question for any of y'all who might be able to answer...

Running some tubing for guages on the horde of pumps in the boiler rm/ chiller rm, and there is something unsettling...

It is all 1/4" SS tubing, bent with ridgid benders, buy we were shipped standard brass comp fittings instead of the typical Swagelock ones with the 2 part SS BUSHING.

Try as I might, i cannot get the brass ferrule to bite onto the ss tubing. As a test, I tightened to the point that ai rounded off the brass nut (even with the proper combo wrenches, BION!). even still, the tube swivels relatively easily in the fitting, and in some cases I can still pull the ferrule off by hand...

Time for testing is getting close, but a dozen guys are working on this daily...

Im sure they'll leak... thoughts?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Is FedEx'ing the right couplings an option?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Get the right fittings. At least you have a good reason for busting the test....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Not my call.

I've done everything I can short of refusing to install. And that there would end up with me kicking rocks.

My foreman claims that he has performed due diligence, to no avail. 

I'm not sure if this is how it was spec'd, and we'll get paid for a HUGE extra when 40+ pumps as well as glycol instr. tubing all goes for a ****...

Eithet way, I'm doing the best job possible on the tubing. Because the ferrules slide right off, it will simply be a matter of changing the fittings when a crate of Swagelock stuff shows up a few months down the road...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

You could always flare the tubing instead of using compression or better yet get your self some sharkbites


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

I think they make make a special putty for all plumbing repairs


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't they make sharkbites for stainless? If they don't I have a lead on some bud couplings that should be ready after the OSU game.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> You could always flare the tubing instead of using compression or better yet get your self some sharkbites


Love the SB idea there stranger! I notice under your name it says you are SB Certified ... interested in a small side job? :laughing:

In all seriousness, i have never flared 316... same tool and fittings? Or are you being facetious?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DesertOkie said:


> Don't they make sharkbites for stainless? If they don't I have a lead on some bud couplings that should be ready after the OSU game.


Why, are you telling me that all the schwinn couplings I've been "collecting " from school yard bike racks won't pass inspection?!?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

U666A said:


> Love the SB idea there stranger! I notice under your name it says you are SB Certified ... interested in a small side job? :laughing:
> 
> In all seriousness, i have never flared 316... same tool and fittings? Or are you being facetious?


I dont see why you could not flare 316 SS tubing.... mind you I never tried... compression fittings is for hacks :laughing:

they do however make push fittings for 3/8"copper ... it should fit the SS


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I have had success with wraping the compression sleeves with teflon tape prior to install. Not the ideal fix but they didn"t leak


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

They're going to leak like crazy. Xpecially with glycol in the lines. Get the Swagelocks. I can't believe it'll take months for the fittings.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

If it is welded tubing with a seam, it will split when you try to flare it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not a expert at this mech plumbing. But when I worked in the irrigation industry we used push fit fittings on pumping packages, they are brass and gripped the plastic tubing that fed the controls great. I know y'all ain't using plastic tubing, but I would think they would grip ss with no problems. But in the end the only proper way to connect that ss, is get the proper fittings, that are made for the purpose, swaglock, etc. Just mo. 


Btw that sounds like a very big building y'all are working in.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I doubt that push fittings would bite on stainless...Haven't tried it though..


----------

